# I'm new here



## Loren W. Christensen

Happy holidays to everyone. I ran across this forum while doing some research and thought it looked friendly. Not all forums are.



I began training in the martial arts in 1965 and continue to this day. After almost 40 years I am grateful for Excedrin and any other pain reliever I can find. 



My primary focus in training is on anything that fits my slant, which is street survival. I have studied many systems over the years and have always found something usable in every one. For the past year I've been examining muay Thai as to how to make its devastating sport techniques street applicable.



I'm a full-time writer and have penned several martial arts books as well as books on other topics. 



You can see more about me on my site www.lwcbooks.com. 



I'm glad to be here and I hope to learn much from all of you.



Loren


----------



## shesulsa

Greeting, Mr. Christensen and welcome to MartialTalk.  It's always good to have folks with lots of experience under their belt join us on the board.

 Have a look around, enjoy your stay and happy posting.:asian:


----------



## Sarah

Welcome aboard Loren, glad you could join us...im sure you will enjoy your time on MT.

Happy Posting


----------



## Dragon Fist

*Welcome *to *Martial Talk* Loren

I hope you enjoy!

*Happy Holidays !!!*


----------



## Ceicei

Glad to have you with us!  Welcome!

 - Ceicei


----------



## Cruentus

Loren W. Christensen[color=black said:
			
		

> My primary focus in training is on anything that fits my slant, which is street survival. I have studied many systems over the years and have always found something usable in every one. For the past year I've been examining muay Thai as to how to make its devastating sport techniques street applicable.[/color]
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a full-time writer and have penned several martial arts books as well as books on other topics.
> 
> 
> 
> You can see more about me on my site www.lwcbooks.com.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad to be here and I hope to learn much from all of you.
> 
> 
> 
> Loren



Mr Christensen,

No sir, we (at least I) look forward to learning much from you and your wealth of exprerience and knowledge.

Welcome to MT!   

I moderate the gun and knife area's, and I really hope that you stop by over there to chat. Anyways, have fun...I look forward to talking to you soon.

Sincerely,

Paul Janulis

P.S. Your work's "deadly force encounters: What COPS need to know to survive a gunfight" and "Far Beyond Defensive Tactics" are on my "things to buy" list. Perhaps you could share your inspiration and knowledge base for the first mentioned title in the firearm forum?  :ultracool


----------



## TigerWoman

Welcome also, Mr. Christensen, yes we are a friendly lot.  Excedrin used to  be my headache medicine. But since I went to TKD, I went to Advil for short term pain and inflammation and Glucosamine Sulfate for long term healing.  Check it out!  Glad to have your experience here.  TW


----------



## Lisa

:wavey:

 Welcome Loren to MartialTalk, by far the BEST martial arts forum around.  Glad to have you aboard.  Looking forward to your posts.


----------



## rcw23

Welcome Loren.  I am fan of your books and look forward to learning from you in the forums.

By the way, I am new here also.  Hello everyone.

rcw


----------



## Gin-Gin

Welcome, Mr. Christensen!  Hope you enjoy MT. :wavey:

*Happy Holidays!*


----------



## Cruentus

rcw23 said:
			
		

> Welcome Loren.  I am fan of your books and look forward to learning from you in the forums.
> 
> By the way, I am new here also.  Hello everyone.
> 
> rcw



Welcome!  artyon:


----------



## bignick

Welcome to both of you...

It's always nice to meet fresh faces


----------



## Raewyn

Great to have you on board - Merry Christmas!!


----------



## jfarnsworth

Hello, welcome, and happy posting.


----------



## MJS

Welcome to the forum Sir. :asian: 

Its a pleasure to have you here!  Enjoy your stay!

Mike


----------



## Loren W. Christensen

Thanks everyone for the warm welcome. This seems to be a high energy and positive place. I'm glad I found it.


Loren Christensen
www.lwcbooks.com


----------



## KenpoTess

Welcome and Enjoy 

Glad to have you here Sir~!

~Tess


----------



## Whitebelt

You said you where looking for street survival methods. Well If it's a guy a kick in the nuts will always do.


----------



## Whitebelt

wow sorry, wrong person


----------



## Loren W. Christensen

http://www.lwcbooks.com 

It would be nice if it were that simple, if one technique fit all occasions. It's been my experience in the street that a groin kick by itself isn't that effective. It hurts in class, but in the street where adrenaline is surging through the body with each accelerated heart beat, a groin shot can seldom be relied on. It might hurt later, but most people can eat it and continue the fight.



Loren Christensen

www.lwcbooks.com


----------



## punisher73

Wow, glad to have you aboard.  I work in LE and have several of your books and very much enjoy the great information they have in them.  I look forward to reading your posts and learning more from you in the future.


----------



## Loren W. Christensen

Thank you for your kind words. And stay safe!


Loren 
www.lwcbooks.com


----------



## Ronin Moose

Welcome Mr. Christensen!  I have enjoyed all of your books and am happy to have them in my library.  I too have spent a lifetime in LE, and an planning on retiring next year.  Thanks for sharing your experience and taking the time to chat with us.  Wishing you a wonderful Christmas and a great New Year!

-Garry Grotewold


----------



## Loren W. Christensen

Retiring! Excellent. Hope the remaining days will go quickly for you. 

Keep training, stay in shape and eat healthily, and you will have many good years ahead.

Loren Chistensen
www.lwcbooks.com


----------



## still learning

Hello, You are one of my flavorite authors. I have three of your books so far and I am planning to get the rest of your books. Please keep up the writings.
 Most of todays martials arts miss the object of martial art training and the real thing (fighting)is so different from the traditonal style of training. Those may have work back then , but today fighting is quick and fast. The book " Anything Goes" is something I started sharing with our students. Makes so much sence about training for a real street fight. 

  Thank-you for changing my way of training and thinking of the martial arts....Aloha from Hawaii.


----------



## Aqua4ever

Welcome to the board!


----------



## Don Roley

So.....

Are you wearing pants this time and how would you kill a sumo wrestler? :EG: 

Glad to see someone else from that mailing list on board here. I am about ready to use some old tangerines for your little exercise in _Vital Targets._ I am just having trouble finding someone willing to be the actor.


----------



## Loren W. Christensen

QUOTE=still learning]

Thank-you for changing my way of training and thinking of the martial arts....Aloha from Hawaii.[/QUOTE] 
Still Learning:

I'm still trying to figure how to respond here, so I hope I'm doing this right. 

Thanks for your kind words. Much appreciated. I just try to do my little part to save martial artists from that gut wrenching feeling of coming face-to-face with some big ape who has muscles even his hair, and suddenly realizing, "I only know how to do musical kata." 

It's critical that we keep the sense of real fighting in what we do.

Loren Christensen
www.lwcbooks.com


----------



## Loren W. Christensen

Don Roley said:
			
		

> Glad to see someone else from that mailing list on board here. I am about ready to use some old tangerines for your little exercise in _Vital Targets._ I am just having trouble finding someone willing to be the actor.


Hey Don,

This is our little secret...but I darned near broke my fingers on that melon because I kept missing the eye holes. If you look close you can see it. We only had one melon so we couldn't re-shoot. Besides, my fingers were shot, anyway. 

Starting with tangerines is good, or grapes. 

This looks like a great list, too.

Loren Christensen
www.lwcbooks.com


----------



## Cruentus

Loren W. Christensen said:
			
		

> Hey Don,
> 
> This is our little secret...but I darned near broke my fingers on that melon because I kept missing the eye holes. If you look close you can see it. We only had one melon so we couldn't re-shoot. Besides, my fingers were shot, anyway.
> 
> Starting with tangerines is good, or grapes.
> 
> This looks like a great list, too.
> 
> Loren Christensen
> www.lwcbooks.com



My curiousity is officially sparked.

What exactly are you doing with tangerines and melons? 

I am putting two and two together here, but spell it out for me...


----------



## Dan Anderson

Hey Folks,

Just wanted to let you know that with Loren on the scene, you have access to someone with a wealth of knowledge, both theoretical and _road tested_.  Also, Loren is my very first instructor in karate 38 years ago!  Welcome aboard, sensei!

Yours,
Dan Anderson

PS- Loren - email me.  Got news for you.


----------



## Cruentus

Dan Anderson said:
			
		

> Hey Folks,
> 
> Just wanted to let you know that with Loren on the scene, you have access to someone with a wealth of knowledge, both theoretical and _road tested_.  Also, Loren is my very first instructor in karate 38 years ago!  Welcome aboard, sensei!
> 
> Yours,
> Dan Anderson
> 
> PS- Loren - email me.  Got news for you.



Wow...pretty cool Dan.

I's did not know that...

Paul


----------



## Dan Anderson

Hi Paul,

Yep.  You like real deal?  Loren is real deal.  He served as a military policeman in Saigon during the Vietnam war and then for over 20 years (I believe) as a cop in Portland.  He damn near beat me half to death on his 2nd degree black belt test.  I was on his grading board and his sparring partner and this was back when I was lean and mean myself.  I have nothing but the highest respect for Loren.  He's also a great guy as well.

Yours,
Dan


----------



## Cruentus

Anyone who beats Dan half to death is a friend of mine! lol


----------



## Loren W. Christensen

It's easy to get Dan. Wait until he's sleeping then user a sniper rifle that has accuracy up to one mile. 
Loren Christensen
www.lwcbooks.com


----------



## Cruentus

Loren W. Christensen said:
			
		

> It's easy to get Dan. Wait until he's sleeping then user a sniper rifle that has accuracy up to one mile.
> Loren Christensen
> www.lwcbooks.com



No need...old age will be catching up with him soon enough (oh man, am I in trouble on his next trip to Detroit! :btg: :lol: )


----------



## Dan Anderson

> It's easy to get Dan. Wait until he's sleeping then user a sniper rifle that has accuracy up to one mile.
> Loren Christensen





> No need...old age will be catching up with him soon enough (oh man, am I in trouble on his next trip to Detroit!


Man!  I leave Oregon for ONE DAY and this is how the mice play.  Paul, you're a swine...and that's one of your better qualities.    
Loren, you breaka my heart.  Wait till we have coffee and you turn your head...lotsa sugar in your cup.   :ultracool 

Dan


----------



## psi_radar

Welcome to the board Mr. Christensen,

Coincidentally I've been using 'Solo Training' a lot lately, which is a great resource. 

I'm looking forward to drawing from your experience in the future.


----------



## Loren W. Christensen

Thanks for your kind words. 

Looking at your pic...hopefully Solo Training didn't do that to you. 

I just finished Solo 2. Should be out in the spring. 

Loren
www.lwcbooks.com


----------



## hardheadjarhead

Whoa.

Folks, this is a heavy hitter.  Loren Christensen has written about a gazillion articles.

Welcome aboard, sir.  'Tis an honor having you at MT.  I look forward to your posts.


Regards,


Steve


----------



## bignick

Well, I admit with all honesty, I had never heard of you, sir, or you books.  But with all these glowing recommendations I may have to look into them.  Always room for more on the shelves.


----------



## dearnis.com

Found this thread late....welcome aboard.  I have thoroughly enjoyed your various books!


----------



## Vadim

Hi Loren! Welcome to Martial Talk forums. :asian: 

-Vadim


----------



## Loren W. Christensen

Vadim said:
			
		

> Hi Loren! Welcome to Martial Talk forums. :asian:
> 
> -Vadim


Thank you, sir. 

Glad to see a police officer combining weight training and martial arts. Where do you work?

Loren 
www.lwcbooks.com


----------



## captnigh

Man.  This is too wild.  I just bought Fighter's Fact Book yesterday, was reading it, put it down to check out Martial Talk, and at the top I see a post by the author.  Crazy, man, crazy.
I am really enjoying your book, Loren.  I have read up to the sparring tips, so I've still got a ways to go, but I've already found some stuff I am going to try in my own workouts.  Also, you write with a sense of humor, and I like that.  Makes for a smooth read.
Well, awesome.  Only on Martial Talk.  Have a good one.....


----------



## Loren W. Christensen

captnigh said:
			
		

> Man. This is too wild. I just bought Fighter's Fact Book yesterday, was reading it, put it down to check out Martial Talk, and at the top I see a post by the author. Crazy, man, crazy.
> I am really enjoying your book, Loren. I have read up to the sparring tips, so I've still got a ways to go, but I've already found some stuff I am going to try in my own workouts. Also, you write with a sense of humor, and I like that. Makes for a smooth read.
> Well, awesome. Only on Martial Talk. Have a good one.....


Captnigh,

Thank you for your kind words. I'm glad you're enjoying the book and I'm very pleased that you're benefiting from it. Keep training!

Loren
www.lwcbooks.com


----------



## captnigh

After I'm done with 'Fact Book, I'll check out some of your other books.
If I may ask-
What style(s) jujutsu have you trained in?


----------



## Loren W. Christensen

captnigh said:
			
		

> After I'm done with 'Fact Book, I'll check out some of your other books.
> If I may ask-
> What style(s) jujutsu have you trained in?


I'm ranked in Aiki jujitsu. My teacher is Tim Delgman who is based in San Franciso. He was just promoted to 9th dan and is soke of the system. He allowed me to modify and tweak stuff to make it better fit the street. 

I also steal techniques from wherever.

And you?

Loren
www.lwcbooks.com


----------



## Andrew Evans

As one of the few librarians who practice martial artists, you can only imagine the size of my martial arts book collection. Of course, many of my favorites are written by Mr. Loren Christensen. He's also an excellent editor.

Loren,

You did a great job on "Warriors:  On Living with Courage, Discipline, And Honor." I am impressed with the variety and quality of warriors that are included. I received my copy as a Christmas present. Not only did I thank the person who got it for me, but I also have to say thank you to you.

Take care,
Andrew


----------



## Loren W. Christensen

Andrew Evans said:
			
		

> As one of the few librarians who practice martial artists, you can only imagine the size of my martial arts book collection. Of course, many of my favorites are written by Mr. Loren Christensen. He's also an excellent editor.
> 
> Loren,
> 
> You did a great job on "Warriors: On Living with Courage, Discipline, And Honor." I am impressed with the variety and quality of warriors that are included. I received my copy as a Christmas present. Not only did I thank the person who got it for me, but I also have to say thank you to you.
> 
> Take care,
> Andrew


Andrew,

Thanks so much for your kind words. 'Warriors' was a treat to write and edit. Everything just fell into place and I ended up with some of the top warriors in the military, law enforcement and the martial arts, all humble men and women who have been there and done that. For example, all voted to not use their titles - sergeant, general, world champion, master, and so on - with their name. These guys didn't feel a need to impress anyone.

Thanks again,

Loren
www.lwcbooks.com


----------



## captnigh

Loren-
Jujutsu.  Mostly stand-up stuff, but I've been working on my groundfighting.  I also have been working out with some kickboxing stuff.  Having fun, getting a good cardio workout.
It's been cool chatting with you.  I look forward to reading some of your other books after I'm done with Fighter's Fact Book.
Take care.


----------



## Don Roley

Tulisan said:
			
		

> My curiousity is officially sparked.
> 
> What exactly are you doing with tangerines and melons?
> 
> I am putting two and two together here, but spell it out for me...



Well since Loren isn't biting.....

In his video _Vital Targets_ he shows some ways of using fruit to simulate the eyes and such for target training. They are not as hard as most bags (as are the targets being simulated), and can be attached to the body for some sickenly realistic training.

Please no Monty Python jokes about "what if he has a pointy stick?"

And since you Tulisan are a fan of Animal MacYoung, you should know that Loren's book _The Fighter's Fact Book_ has a sparring drill by MacYoung that appears in no other source.


----------



## Cruentus

Don Roley said:
			
		

> Well since Loren isn't biting.....
> 
> In his video _Vital Targets_ he shows some ways of using fruit to simulate the eyes and such for target training. They are not as hard as most bags (as are the targets being simulated), and can be attached to the body for some sickenly realistic training.
> 
> Please no Monty Python jokes about "what if he has a pointy stick?"
> 
> And since you Tulisan are a fan of Animal MacYoung, you should know that Loren's book _The Fighter's Fact Book_ has a sparring drill by MacYoung that appears in no other source.




Cool man, thanks for the intel.


----------



## Loren W. Christensen

Originally Posted by *Tulisan* 

_My curiousity is officially sparked.

What exactly are you doing with tangerines and melons? 

I am putting two and two together here, but spell it out for me... _




Sorry, I missed your question. 


Its difficult for most people to thrust their fingers into the soft goo that is the eyeball and swish the fingers around in the socket as if it were a swizzle stick in a cocktail. There is a psychological catch that stops most from doing it. Ive even had students tell me that no matter what someone was doing to them that they would still have problems going for the eyes. 



One device that helps you overcome this mind glitch is to practice ramming your fingers into fruit. A cantaloupe, for example feels pretty close to an eye (minus the seeds). In the video _Vital Targets_, Idemonstrate on a helpless cantaloupe in which Ive carved two eye holes. I rapidly thrust my fingers into the holes over and over making a squishy sound and causing juice and pulp to fly all over. That gives you the _feel_ of gouging eyes.



Next, knife master Mike Janich, puts on a pair of eye goggles and lies on the floor holding two peeled oranges against his eye sockets. I drop over him and madly ram my thumbs into his eyes (oranges) as he screams, withes and kicks, just as a real victim would do. The blood (juice) flies all over and the sound is horrific. That conditions you to the victims reactions.



While its fun to do, its real purpose is to desensitize you to the feel, sound and emotions involved in gouging someones eyes with extreme prejudice. 



Its a concept used by Army Special Forces. 



Loren

www.lwcbooks.com


----------



## Cruentus

Thanks for the response Loren.

I've heard about this before...I just didn't realize it came outta your video. 

Paul


----------



## jjmcc

Hello and welcome happy posting


----------



## bignick

Well, I said I would and I did...

I was perusing the a local book store and they had a copy of Fighter's Fact Book, bought it will work my way through it as soon as possible...good having you on the board


----------



## DuneViking

Greetings! Looking forward to your input in the discussions!!


----------



## masherdong

Hello and welcome to MT!  Enjoy your stay!


----------



## scorpio

Hello,
 I am brand new to the site. It looks pretty cool!
What a surprise to find Mr. Christensen on the site, as I have just finished his book on solo training. I picked up some really good training tips and enjoyed the sense of humor t/o the book as well.


----------



## masherdong

Welcome Scorpio to MT.  Enjoy your stay.


----------



## KenpoNoChikara

Welcome to MT, Happy Posting :asian:


----------



## bignick

Finished "Fighter's Fact Book" the other day and I must say I regret not having heard of your writings earlier.  Not only do I think the ideas and information you presented in the book to be applicable to people studying any art (with a bit of tweaking, here and there), but your writing style is quite approachable as well.  No-nonsense with a sometimes wicked sense of humor.  I'll admit to laughing my *** off at the recommended first goofy bag workout.  Thanks for dropping by the boards, if you hadn't I still might be missing out on some great resources.  I think you summed up a lot of things in life with the last few lines in the book(and I hope you won't be upset with me giving the ending away or cutting into sales)...

_"If you train very hard, you will be very good..."_


----------

